# A large bump/lump between shoulderblades?



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

It is likely from the vaccine, it's her body's way of dealing with the 'stuff' in the vaccines - lump it up. Normally it does go away after a week or so but it can take longer. I would give it another few months, keep an eye on it though, if it grows or changes (other than going away) you might want it checked sooner. 

You can try giving her purified water and a raw diet to see if that helps her clean her system, even doing a 'bone day' where she just gets bones to eat might help with a detox. If you read up on detoxing (humans or animals) it will explain it more, but it does work.

Other than that, I would suggest doing some reading on vaccines, reactions and alternatives, even if it's doing single vaccines a month apart, it would be a very good idea. Also doing the 3 years between vaccines, and deciding which ones are REALLY a risk and needing to be done.

Lana


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I completely agree with the post from Bender, but would call the vet as well just to be 100% comfortable.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

When Daisy had her first ACL surgery, I remember she had a mass between her shoulder blades too, and it lingered for quite awhile -- at least a month if I remember correctly.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a number of very harmless things that can cause small, temporary lumps in the skin. Vaccine reactions are one of them. I'd call the vet to be comfortable, and I'd monitor it if it persists, but it's nothing to freak out about.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It's most likely an injection site (probably a vaccine). I've seen them last 2-3 months (getting smaller all the time). When ever a patient of mine gets one and is concerned, I look at it for no cost...maybe your vet would be the same. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking about this again...I'm getting the impression that this wasn't a vaccine, but a treatment for parvo? In that case, this is most likely just a residual effect of some of the injections she had as part of her parvo treatment. The size of a quarter isn't that large. Daisy's was probably the size of my entire hand, which lasted for quite awhile until it finally shrunk to nothing.

I wouldn't worry, and I wouldn't take her in just for this. Probably in another couple of weeks, it will be gone entirely.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah - little lumps can be as simple as hematomas, essentially just lumps made from clotted blood that heal up over a little bit of time.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

thank you all so much. i'm going to wait a little while and see if the bump shrinks at all.

i also just remembered the vet was talking about how she was given a subcutaneous shot of fluids when she was off IV. i remember hearing that those shots will often cause lumps, especially if given fast?

anyway, it was just a concern and when anything like this happens i just freak out, lol. we'll see how it goes. enough is enough already!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Layla*

It could probably be from the subcutaneous fluids too.
Glad your baby is alright now-parvo is scary.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You can trim away the fur and use a pen or marker to note the edges of the lump...an easy way to 'see' if it is getting worse...


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

i called up my vet and i couldn't speak to the vet or a tech. i will call back later.

anyway, the lady who answered the phone said there was no chance of an injection/SQ reaction still because it's been a month (i've read otherwise, but whatever!) i think it was just the receptionist. i spoke with my mother about this and she pretty much said not to touch it and to see if it shrinks.

she told me to bring her in for a check-up because it could be a tumor. cool, thanks? :no:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, not sure who you spoke to and I'm not going to go against advice you received from your vet -- I'm just going to say that was not the experience I had with my own dog following her first ACL surgery. She did have a local reaction to some type of injection she received, could have been pain meds or fluids or something else, and it was there for several weeks following her surgery.

I understand your vet not wanting to diagnose something over the phone that they haven't seen. Maybe they won't charge you when you take her in and they have to tell you it is related to an injection and nothing serious 

I still say, don't worry.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A cancerous tumor is SO unlikely for her age. Young dogs get histiocytomas (a type of tumor that's usually totally harmless) and hematomas really easily. That's so much more likely than a serious problem. I'd definitely keep an eye on it, but I just would not panic.

Histiocytomas are usually red and raised, and the hair usually starts to fall out of it. At first, though, it can feel like a little lump the size of a coin.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora got a pretty good sized lump in between her shoulderblades after her rabies vac, but that was less than 24 hours after the vaccine. Hopefully it's just a bad reaction to something.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

well, my mom mentioned to me about our last dog having a lump for a while when given SQ fluids as well. 

it's maybe the size of a walnut or so but not raised, RIGHT between the shoulderblades. not red, not oozing, it is movable, not losing hair, nothing. i just gave her a bath and the only time i can tell it is a little raised is when she's wet.

i'm not worried, but the 'not knowing' what it is part is what gets me. she's going to be spayed within the next month, so i'll bring it up then if it has not gone down. if it does start getting larger, i'll bring her however. 

thank you all.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken (and I very well could be) injected subcutaneous fluid will cause swelling but it should be temporary, until the fluid is absorbed. Daisy had that once when we were trying to treat her dehydration with the bloat last year, a very large swollen area that only lasted an hour maybe. Nothing that lingered for days or weeks. 

But the swelling she had between her shoulder blades following ACL surgery was entirely different. I didn't even notice it right away, maybe not until like a week after her surgery and it was quite large, as large as my hand, and hard. I asked about that and the vet said it was from an injection she received either during or after surgery. It did last a long time, several weeks.

I don't think you're dealing with a tumor or a cyst, I think it's a muscular reaction to either the actual process of injection or to the substance that was injected.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> If I'm not mistaken (and I very well could be) injected subcutaneous fluid will cause swelling but it should be temporary, until the fluid is absorbed. Daisy had that once when we were trying to treat her dehydration with the bloat last year, a very large swollen area that only lasted an hour maybe. Nothing that lingered for days or weeks.
> 
> But the swelling she had between her shoulder blades following ACL surgery was entirely different. I didn't even notice it right away, maybe not until like a week after her surgery and it was quite large, as large as my hand, and hard. I asked about that and the vet said it was from an injection she received either during or after surgery. It did last a long time, several weeks.
> 
> I don't think you're dealing with a tumor or a cyst, I think it's a muscular reaction to either the actual process of injection or to the substance that was injected.


she was CONSTANTLY given injections. multiple things from amoxicillin to pepcid and other antibiotics and nutrition/vitamins. when she came home, the area was very crusty and scabby and now there is the bump underneath the same area. 

thanks! the reassurance helps greatly.


----------



## Bella's My Girl (Jan 4, 2015)

*Big lump*

I am worried about Bella's lump. It is marble size.a fine needle biopsy last July came back negative but it has grown. Going to make appt. on Monday but wonder if anyone has had this type of lump.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Get it checked. Liza's lump was clear two months ago and now she is having surgery on Tuesday because it is a mast cell tumor. Same lump. Also: you might want to start your own thread about Bella. How old is she?


----------

